# Panacur missed a day



## Angie Stark

I was doing the 3 day Panacur and I forgot last night. Should I just give the final dose or start the 3 days again?


----------



## ann schnerre

go ahead and dose him, should be fine.


----------



## Angie Stark

Thank you


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Angie Stark said:


> Thank you


Hi Angie,

Anne is probably right..............................BUT wouldn't it make more sense to contact your Vet OR the manufacturer with dosing questions? Not aimed at Anne, but (again) it amazes me how many people go to an internet list for vet advise and then listen
to NON Vets who don't know anymore then they do? :-(


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Angie,
> 
> Anne is probably right..............................BUT wouldn't it make more sense to contact your Vet OR the manufacturer with dosing questions? Not aimed at Anne, but (again) it amazes me how many people go to an internet list for vet advise and then listen
> to NON Vets who don't know anymore then they do? :-(


Because a vet is going to guilt trip your ass on the phone and recomend you bring the dog in for a fecal and all of that BS before they recomend what to do next. At least that is the kind of "help" I get over the phone via the vets around here.

"Well we don't know unless we see the dog." Eeeh wrong answer!


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Because a vet is going to guilt trip your ass on the phone and recomend you bring the dog in for a fecal and all of that BS before they recomend what to do next. At least that is the kind of "help" I get over the phone via the vets around here.
> 
> "Well we don't know unless we see the dog." Eeeh wrong answer!



Michelle,

Maybe YOUR Vet does that, mine does NOT. I'd suggest changing Vets 
It still doesn't make sense to take medical advise from any Joe Shmoe on an internet list


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Because a vet is going to guilt trip your ass on the phone and recomend you bring the dog in for a fecal and all of that BS before they recomend what to do next. At least that is the kind of "help" I get over the phone via the vets around here.
> 
> "Well we don't know unless we see the dog." Eeeh wrong answer!


That's actually the right answer. They absolutely don't know if they don't see the dog. If your dog somehow dies or gets really sick because we did not at least offer to schedule an appointment and just said "nah, should be fine, don't bring him in," I doubt you are going to appreciate our conservative recommendation, especially if you end up with a dead dog or one with medical bills much higher because they weren't seen sooner. ;-) 

Though in the case of Angie's question, if her dog was just seen and the vet dispensed the Panacur with instructions, absolutely call and ask. That's what they're for.


----------



## Angie Stark

I leave the house very early, I get home late. Im on the run all day long. I thought it was probably a pretty common thing and surely someone on here would have an answer. Sure, I could set an alarm in my phone and call during the day but I would also get all the grief that was mentioned and probably more since Im giving him goat wormer.

I hear what you're saying Thomas...but its just a wormer and a pretty safe one at that.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Thomas Barriano said:


> Michelle,
> 
> Maybe YOUR Vet does that, mine does NOT. I'd suggest changing Vets
> It still doesn't make sense to take medical advise from any Joe Shmoe on an internet list


You think I haven't tried more than a few in my area? I drive over 45 mins to my current vet but even they are starting to get annoying and trying for a new visit every 30-45 days for skin scrapes and the like before refilling meds. They know the dogs history, he' s had the same skin issue forever, it aint changing in 30 days, gimme the ****ing pills and leave us the hell alone already! Sorry I still cringe everytime I need to call for a refill. $ is tight around here, as in...I don't have an income at all and if the dog keeps racking up the bills, he may just end up dead by my husbands hand, never mind a missed test.

How many people actually go to the vet for the fecal and get wormer from their vet? I'm pretty sure most do not and allot of dogs are just lucky to have an owner that worms them at all. I don't even take myself in for checkups on a yearly basis, the hell if my dog is going in for un needed shots and a 5 minute once over to the tune of God knows how much. I can listen to his heart and lungs, I can look in his ears and eyes and I look at my dog daily and know what's normal for him or not, better than some schmuck in a smock!

I'm also capable of swallowing my own NyQuil pills when I'm feeling the flu coming on, no need to rush to the Docs so he can tell me I have a virus that needs to run it's course. :roll:


----------



## Brian Anderson

Maren Bell Jones said:


> That's actually the right answer. They absolutely don't know if they don't see the dog. If your dog somehow dies or gets really sick because we did not at least offer to schedule an appointment and just said "nah, should be fine, don't bring him in," I doubt you are going to appreciate our conservative recommendation, especially if you end up with a dead dog or one with medical bills much higher because they weren't seen sooner. ;-)
> 
> Though in the case of Angie's question, if her dog was just seen and the vet dispensed the Panacur with instructions, absolutely call and ask. That's what they're for.


My vet provides us with just about anything I need without a visit. He also knows that I have been around them for umpteen years and have a good idea what I am doing. Not that I play vet when it gets serious by any stretch. But it seldom gets serious.


----------



## Angie Stark

Back in the day, when I was into horses and cared for 30-80 head, my vet was the same way. After the get to know you and see you have some common sense, of course they will get to that point. I have one dog, he's healthy and he HATES the vet so Im rarely there. I dont expect that kind of relationship with my current vet.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Thomas Barriano said:


> BUT wouldn't it make more sense to contact your Vet OR the manufacturer with dosing questions?


I agree with Thomas, although I also understand the issues some forum members face with their vets. One reason I love my vet, I can call with this type of question, and get an answer.

But if you don't have that type of relationship, there was a second good suggestion, call the manufacturer. They have no expectation of a relationship with you, or a desire to see or test your dog, and should be more than happy to answer the question.


----------

